# Lesertest: Bitfenix Shinobi



## PCGH_Stephan (3. Mai 2011)

Testet und behaltet ein Bitfenix-Shinobi-Gehäuse!

Bitfenix Shinobi: 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



(Mehr Informationen: Bitfenix stellt Shinobi-Gehäuse offiziell vor - Update mit Infos und Bildern - gehäuse, midi-tower, bitfenix)

Ihr wolltet immer schon einmal Hardware-Redakteur sein? PC Games Hardware gibt Euch in Zusammenarbeit mit *Caseking*   die Chance dazu: Ein PCGH-Leser hat die Gelegenheit, das PC-Gehäuse Bitfenix Shinobi zu testen. Nachdem Ihr  einen ausführlichen Testbericht im  PCGH-Extreme-Forum veröffentlicht  habt, dürft Ihr die Hardware  behalten.

Ihr kennt Euch gut mit Gehäusen aus, schreibt gern und möchtet einen   Test eines Bitfenix-Gehäuses verfassen? Dann bewerbt Euch in diesem Thread   des PCGH-Extreme-Forums - schreibt einfach, was genau Ihr ausprobieren   möchtet und warum Ihr Euch besonders gut als Lesertester eignet.   Erfahrungen mit Gehäusen und mehrere Gaming-Tower zum Testen  sind  natürlich von Vorteil, außerdem solltet Ihr eine Kamera bedienen  und  gut lesbare Texte verfassen können. Wer noch kein Mitglied im   PCGH-Extreme-Forum ist, muss sich zunächst (kostenlos) registrieren.

*Hier die Bedingungen:*
- Ihr müsst Mitglied im PCGH-Extreme-Forum sein.
- Ihr müsst einen ausführlichen Testbericht im PCGH-Extreme-Forum   schreiben - falls der Artikel zu lieblos ausfällt, behalten wir uns vor,   euch bei kommenden Lesertests nicht mehr zu berücksichtigen.
- Ihr solltet Erfahrung mit Gehäusen haben und die Hardware selbstständig einbauen können.
- Ihr solltet eine ordentliche Schreibe haben.
- Ihr solltet in der Lage sein, gute digitale Fotos zu machen.
- Die Auswahl der Lesertester wird von der PCGH-Redaktion vorgenommen.
- Die ausgewählten Teilnehmer werden per PN benachrichtigt und erfahren auf diesem Wege weitere Details.
- Während der Testlaufzeit dürft Ihr die Komponenten nicht weiterverkaufen.
- Die Testlaufzeit beträgt 4 Wochen nach Erhalt des Produkts und endet   voraussichtlich am 12.06.2011. Innerhalb dieser Zeit muss der   vollständige Testbericht abgeliefert werden. Etwaige Verzögerungen müssen PC Games Hardware ohne Aufforderung mitgeteilt werden. 
- Nach den Tests verbleiben die Komponenten beim Tester.
- Nach der Laufzeit der Tests dürft Ihr Eure Ergebnisse auch in anderen Foren veröffentlichen.
- Der Rechtsweg ist ausgeschlossen.
*
Die Bewerbungsphase läuft eine Woche lang, also bis Mittwoch, dem 11.05., um 18 Uhr.
Wir freuen uns auf Eure Bewerbungen und wünschen viel Erfolg!*


----------



## RonnieColeman (4. Mai 2011)

Hallo PCGH,
hiermit bewerbe ich mich für den Lesertest.
Meine hardware besteht aus eine langen GTS250 mit stromanschlüssen hinten, einem Xigmatek Thor`s Hammer cpu-kühler, und dem rest natürlich
Selbstverständlich kann ich die Hardware auch einbauen.
Dies würde mein erster Test werden. Ich hoffe, dass ihr mir zu mehr Erfahrung im testen verhelft.


----------



## mdkder3 (4. Mai 2011)

Hallo liebe Redakteure,

hiermit möchte ich mich für den Lessertest des Bitfenix-Shinobi-Gehäuse bewerben.

Kleine bescheibung von mir:
Baue meine PC immer selber zusammen und es vergeht auch kaum ein Tag wo ich nicht an meinem PC rum bastel, da ich auch noch dazu meine Hardware mit Wasser kühle.
Desweiteren Arbeite ich noch im Technischen Kundendienst und bastel eigendlich den ganzen Tag an PC's rum. 

Ja was gibt's noch zu sagen, wegen den Fotos, da besitze ich eine DSLR-Kamera, die zwar schon ein bischen älter ist aber immer noch sehr gut Fotos macht.

Mit Freundilichen Grüßen 

Mdkder3


----------



## Omega4 (4. Mai 2011)

Ich würde mich sehr gerne hier bewerben.

Ist zwar mein erster Beitrag hier, aber bei CB habe ich schon mal einen Testbericht zu einer Tastatur veröffentlicht und dort bin ich auch relativ aktiv.

Außerdem habe ich auch die Möglichkeit, gute Bilder zu machen, da ich eine EOS 400D von Canon mit zahlreichen Objektiven besitze.
Diagramme mit Temperaturevergleichen wären auch keine Probleme, ich habe noch folgende Gehäuse zum Vergleichen zuhause: Lian Li A05N, Xigmatek Asgard, Lancool K58

Dann bleibt nur noch zu sagen, dass ich mich geehrt fühlen würde, das Gehäuse ausführlich zu testen.


----------



## TheHille (4. Mai 2011)

Hallo,

ich würde mich auch gerne für diesen Test bewerben.

In meiner Signatur ist bereits als Schreibprobe mein Test zum Lian-Li PC-Q08.
Als Hardware kann ich im Moment das Xigmatek Midgard als Vergleich heranziehen, Fotos dazu gibt es in meiner Sig.

Würde mich sehr freuen, dieses Gehäuse zu testen.


Mit freundlichen Grüßen.


----------



## FrittenFett (4. Mai 2011)

Guten Tag Redaktion, 
Ich bewerbe mich um das Testexemplar, da ich mein Antec 300 schon lange nicht mehr ansehen mag, ich schon lange mit dem Gedanken spiele, mir das Shinobi zuzulegen aber leider aktuell das Geld für ein neues Gehäuse knapp ist. 

Meine Ausdrucksfähigkeit dürfte nicht das Problem sein, Fotos sind auch kein Stein des Anstoßes - auch ist ein von der Kühlung und den Dimensionen sehr gut vergleichbares Gehäuse schon vorhanden, welches ich dann zum direkten Vergleich nutzen würde.

Fordernde Hardware ist in Form einer GTX560, einem PII 955@3,8Ghz mit Mugen 2 und einer gedämmten "grünen" Festplatte vorhanden. 
Das Gehäuse müsste bei mir seine Tauglichkeit vor allem in Bezug auf Silentbetrieb mit übertakteter Hardware beweisen.
Auch der Einbau von Komponenten, die Verarbeitung und insbesondere die von BitFenix propagierte "SofTouch" Oberfläche, der ich noch sehr kritisch gegenüberstehe, müssten sich beweisen.

MfG


----------



## Schmidt (4. Mai 2011)

Hallo PCGH,

Ich möchte mich hiermit für den Lesertest des Bitfenix-Shinobi-Gehäuses bewerben.
Als Testhardware für den Einbau stehen mir
-ein Gigabyte P35-DS3P
-ein E6600 mit Artic Cooling Freezer Xtreme
-eine Palit GTX 285 mit 2Gb
-4Gb OZC Reaper HPC
-sowie ein bequiet Straight Power 580W CM
zur Verfügung.
Für die Fotos würde ich eine Panasonic Lumix Digitalkamera verwenden.
Das ich meiner Meinung nach alle Bedingungen hinreichend erfüllle, würde ich mich freuen das Bitfenix Shinobi testen zu dürfen.
mfG,
Christoph Schmidt


----------



## xcebit (4. Mai 2011)

hallo PCGH ,

ich würde gerne einen test zu diesem gehäuse schreiben da ich sehr hardwareinteressiert und mich auch gerne mit anderen darüber austausche. Ich erfülle alles geforderte (gute bilder,sachverstand, und natürlich bin ich in der lage hardware selber einzubauen^^)

MFG Christian


----------



## Liannon (4. Mai 2011)

Hallo liebes PCGH-Team,

ich habe bisher leider noch an keinem Lesertest teilgenommen - Grund genug für mich, diesmal mein Glück zu versuchen!

Ich würde das Gehäuse sehr gerne auf Herz und Nieren testen und meine Erkenntnisse den interessierten, potentiellen Käufern mitteilen.
Bin ich affin was Hardware angeht? Natürlich!
Bilder kann ich dank meiner hochauflösenden Digitalkamera problemlos anfertigen, eine gute Rechtschreibung etc. dürfte ich als langjähriger Betreiber eines privaten Online-Magazins garantieren können.

Für weitere Fragen (oder eine "Du bist dabei"-PN  ) stehe ich natürlich jederzeit zur Verfügung!

Mit vielen Bits und Bytes,

Sören


----------



## siru (4. Mai 2011)

Hallo,

würde gerne auch das Gaming-Gehäuse testen, bzw. herrausfinden, ob es sich auch als Gaming-Gehäuse bewährt.

Freue mich darauf, das Gehäuse testen zu dürfen. Erfahrungen im Bereich Ein- und Umbau sind vorhanden.

Gruß Siru


----------



## ghostadmin (4. Mai 2011)

Hallo. 

Ich bewerbe mich mit diesem Post für den Lesertest dieses Gehäuses.
Die Bedingungen dafür erfülle ich, die pünktliche Abgabe des Tests ist ebenso kein Problem.

Mein System:
Intel Core i5 750 @ 3,8 GHz gekühlt von einem Thermalright HR-02.
ASUS P7P55D Pro
ASUS GTX 470
Für den Test mein alter Enermax Modu 82+ 625
Ein paar Festplatten
Mein jetziges Gehäuse ist ein Lian Li PC A10, daher bin ich in Sachen Qualität einiges gewohnt, da das Shinobi mir optisch aber gut gefällt und etwas Abwechslung nie verkehrt ist, würde ich das Shinobi gerne testen.

Grüße


----------



## runting (4. Mai 2011)

Moin,

Auch ich würde gerne meine Hardware in Bild und Text dokumentiert in dieses Gehäuse pflanzen. Mich interessiert in erster Linie, wie sich die Temperaturen und die Geräuschkulisse im Vergleich zu meinem Thermaltake Tsunami Dream Case darstellen. Das Gehäuse beherbergte dann einen 1090T OC mit grossem Towerkühler (Scythe Mugen Rev.2), eine 4870 1GB mit PCS+Kühler, ein 600W Netzteil von OCZ, drei SATA HDD und ein DVD Laufwerk. Lüfter sind in ausreichender Anzahl vorhanden um auch die max mgl. Anzahl zu testen.

Greetz,
Runting


----------



## amdfreak (4. Mai 2011)

Hallo PCGH,

Hiermit bewerbe ich mich für den Lesertest des Bitfenix Shinobi Gehäuses. Dieser Test wäre mein erster Lesertest für PCGH, und natürlich würde ich mein Bestes geben, damit er so gründlich und ansprechend wie nur möglich gestaltet wird ; das Gehäuse würde bei mir gegen das Apevia X-Cruiser antreten, das jetzt schon ein wenig in die Jahre gekommen ist und in Sachen Kabelmanagement und Platzangebot nicht mit heutigen Cases mithalten, dafür aber bei Ästhetik und Funktionalität durchaus noch punkten kann.

Meine Testhardware ist folgende :

MSI 790FX-GD70
AMD Phenom II x4 965 C3 (OC bis 4GHz)
Scythe Yasya
2 Samsung Spinpoint HDDs, 1 OCZ SSD
2 DVD-Laufwerke
2x HD 5770 (1 MSI Hawk, 1 Powercolor Vortex)
Super Flower Atlas 680W
...und jede Menge 120mm Lüfter !

Das Shinobi würde hinsichtlich aller üblichen Kriterien getestet und ausführlich beschrieben, das Thermalmanagement samt Lautstärke wäre der Schwerpunkt, nicht nur weil sich meine Hardware besonders dafür eignet, sondern auch weil es genau der Punkt ist, der in Gimmick- und Massenfertigungs-Zeiten gute Gehäuse von schlechten trennt.

Eure Anforderungen erfülle ich (meiner Meinung nach ) auch, einen Ausblick auf meine  "ordentliche Schreibe"  habt Ihr ja jetzt schon gehabt.
Ich besitze eine digitale Spiegelreflexkamera, mit der ich auch gute Makroaufnahmen machen kann, und in Ein- und Zusammenbau von Hardware habe ich auch Erfahrung.

So, jetzt sollte ich mal aufhören, stundenlang herumzulabern, sonst wird die Bewerbung fast so lang wie die Einleitung von meinem ersten Lesertest 

Mit den besten (Hardware-)Grüßen,

amdfreak


----------



## Darkfleet85 (4. Mai 2011)

Guten Tag allerseits!

Als treuer PCGH-Heft-Käufer war ich erstmal erstaunt als ich das Case gsehen habe und als ich gelesen habe das man es für einen guten Testbericht behalten kann hab ich einen Freudensprung a la Fred Feuerstein gemacht.

Ich bin jeden Tag länger auf PCGH so das meine Katze mittlerweile schon auf meiner Tastatur liegt um ein bisschen Aufmerksamkeit zu bekommen 

Hiermit bewerbe ich mich für den Testbericht des Bitfenix Shinobi.

Für die Fotos stehen mir eine Nikon Spiegelreflexkamrea zur Verfügung und für die Arbeiten eine vollausgerüstete Werkstatt und Bürozimmer.

Der Tower wird auf Herz und Nieren getestet mit folgender Hardware:

AMD x4 955 BE @ Alphacool Yellowstone / Noctua NH 14 (Vom Bruder)
Radeon 5870 @ Aquagratix Kühler / 
Corsair XM3 @ Aquatuning Ramplex (evtl)
Gigabyte Ga 890 GPA UD3 @ EK Waterblocks
Western Digital Black Caviar 1TB

Der Test würde in 2-3* Etappen Durchlaufen,  *3te Etappe mit oder ohne Seitenlüfter

Vom Auspacken bis zur Endmontage, Verarbeitung der Materialien, Verschlusssysteme etc.; Einmal mit Luftkühlung (Noctua NH DH 14), die zweite Runde mit der Wasserkühlung, welche mit verschiedenen Radiatoren und Lüftersettings ausprobiert wird.

Temperaturenvergleiche werden Tabellarisch aufgestellt mit dem Delta K Wert.

Das Cable Management, welches für den Lufstrom und Optik nicht zu vernachlässigen ist wird auch genau dokumentiert, sowie der Zubehör und die Einfachheit des Aufbaus. 
Da mein LianLi mittlerweile nicht mehr ansehbar ist (Viele kleine Mängel) und ich zurzeit kein Geld aber VIIIEL ZEIT habe weil ich nochmals eine Ausbildung beginne (August) wäre dieses Angebot Optimal und ich würde einen schönen Testbericht abliefern, zeitgemäss und umfangreich  


*Specials auf Wunsch wäre noch ein ein Stealthmod Tutorial

Ich hatte schon etliche Gehäuse und habe auch viel gemoddet und weiss deshalb, wo der Lüfter zu wehen hat 

Ich leg schonmal den Kartonöffner parat  Vielen Dank 

Grüsse Darkfleet85


----------



## SpatteL (4. Mai 2011)

Ich möchte mich hiermit auch für den Lesertest des Bitfenix Shinobi bewerben.
 Ich habe zwar bis jetzt noch keinen Test geschrieben, aber es gibt schließlich für alles ein ersten mal. 
 Vergleichen würde ich es mit meinem aktuellem Gehäuse, dem Cooler Master Mystique 632S.
 Was ich testen würde wären unter anderem:


natülich Hardware ein/ausbau 
Leitungsführungsmöglichkeiten(hat     das CM keine)
Einbau von Peripherie
besonders Lüftersteuerung/AGB in 5¼“ Schächte, diese kann man bei dem CM nur von einer Seite festschrauben, dadurch hängt bei mir die Lüftersteuerung schief
  Als Hardware würde bei mir folgendes zum Einsatz kommen:
 Ein Intel Xeon X3350 @ 3,4Ghz auf einem Gigabyte P35-DS4.  
 Dem Prozessor stehen 4GiB DDR2 Ram aus dem Hause Walton Chaintech zur Auslagerung von Dateien zur Verfügung. 
 Zur Grafischen Unterstützung steht der CPU noch eine leicht übertaktete Radeon HD4870 mit 512MB von Palit/XpertVision zur Seite.
 Auf der Soundtechnischen Seite greift eine Creative X-Fi EXtreme Music der CPU unter die Arme.
 Gekühlt werden CPU und Grafikkarte mit Wasser. Zur Wasserkühlung im Gehäuse gehören noch eine Aquacomputer Aquastream XT, ein Repack-cooling Slot-In Black(AGB), ein Aquacomputer aquaero 4.00 und ein Durchflusssensor von Aquacomputer.
 Als Fotokamera steht mir eine Canon 500D zur verfügung.

 So das wars erst mal von meiner Seite, ich hoffe ich darf das Gehäuse für euch testen.

 Allen anderen Bewerbern auch viel Glück.

 PS: Zudem könnt ich ein neues Gehäuse gut gebrauchen u.a. wegen der oben auf geführten Punkte und da mein aktuelles nach einem fehlgeschlagenem Moddingversuch ohne Seitenwand da steht.


----------



## Meat Boy (4. Mai 2011)

*Bewerbung um einen Lesertest zum Bitfenix Shinobi*

Sehr geehrtes PCGH-Team,

ich interessiere mich sehr für das Thema Hardware und da ich regelmäßig das PCGH Magazin lese, kenne ich mich bestens mit der Materie aus.

Selbstverständlich kann ich also auch die Hardware selbstständig einbauen. Außerdem habe ich Erfahrung mit einigen Gehäusen und bin im Besitz eines Lian Li Midi-Tower und einem Chieftec Big-Tower, die ich mit dem Bitfenix Shinobi vergleichen kann.

Da ich mein System problemlos sowohl übertakten als auch undervolten kann und verschiedene Lüfter sowie eine Lüftersteuerung besitze, kann ich die Temperatur und die Lautstärke in verschiedenen Situationen testen. Da ich noch kein Gehäuse vom Marktneuling Bitfenix hatte, interessiere ich mich sehr für seine Leistung und wie es sich gegen etablierte Gehäusekonzerne schlägt.

Für den Test würde ich folgende Hardware verwenden:
AMD Phenom X4 955 BE
Gigabyte GA-770TA-UD3
Powecolor Radeon HD 5850 PCS+

Passende Fotos kann ich mit meiner Kamera in guter Qualität und ausreichender Auflösung machen.

Ich wünsche allen Teilnehmern viel Glück und hoffe in die engere Auswahl zu kommen.
Mit freundlichen Grüßen


----------



## ~Tj@rden~ (4. Mai 2011)

Hallo PCGH,

Auch ich bewerbe mich hiermit als Kandidat für den User-Test zum Bitfenix Shinobi Gehäuse.
Es wäre mein erster Test hier in dem Forum, weshalb ich natürlich versuchen werde, das Beste daraus zu machen. 

Anhand meiner Signatur könnt Ihr mein aktuelles System betrachten. Diese Hardware werde ich dann auch in den Bitnefix einbauen.

Das Gehäuse selbst wird von mir auf einige wichtige Aspekte hin geprüft:

*- Verpackung:*
        Hierbei werde ich sowohl auf das Design, als auch die Stabilität und Sicherheit der Verpackung eingehen.
*
- Design:*
        Um das Design zu bewerten, möchte ich es einem Langzeittest unterziehen, nachdem ich einige Imprssionen in den Test eingefügt habe. 
        Dieser soll sich auf die Beständigkeit der Oberflächen und Schaltern in Alltagssituationen beziehen. Updates werden demnach längerfristig eingefügt und Fragen beantwortet.
*
- Einbaufreundlichkeit:*
        Näturlich werde ich auch beschreiben, wie gut sich einzelne Komponenten Ein- bzw. Umbauen lassen. 

*- Praktische Funktionen:*
        Hier möchte ich auf die Details eingehen, die ein Gehäuse zu einem meiner Meinung nach guten Gehäuse machen. Dazu gehören z.B. die Schnellverschlüsse der Laufwerke oder das Platzangebot hinter dem Mainboard-Tray.
*
- Temperaturentwicklung:*
        Die Temperaturentwicklung in dem Bitfenix werde ich vergleichen mit der in meinem Sharkoon Rebel9 Pro. Dazu werde ich die gleicher Lüfterkonstellation wählen. 
        Auslgelesen werden die Temperaturen mit GPU-Z sowie CoreTemp und Speccy. Speziell die Temperaturentwicklung im Crossfire-Betrieb könnte ich so darlegen. Aber auch die Temps mit Originallüftern werde ich messen.

*- Geräuschentwicklung:*
        Auch hierzu werde ich den Vergleich mit meinem selbst gedämmten Gehäuse ziehen. 
        Die gleiche Lüfterbestückung ist hier selbstverständlich, wobei ich aber auch nicht die Lautstärke der verbauten Lüfter außer Acht lasse.
        Testen kann ich die Läutstärke zwar nur Subjektiv, doch könnte man sich für den Test auch ein entsprechendes Gerät besorgen.

Fotos würden mit entsprechender Qualität dargestellt werden. Einen Eindruck kann man in meinem sysProfile bekommen. Allerdings wurden die Fotos dort zum Upload konvertiert und verkleinert. 
Zeit genug zum ausführlichen Testen habe ich momentan auch, da mein Abitur nun grade hinter mir liegt und das Studium erst ende des Sommers beginnt.

So, ich hoffe, ihr habt jetzt einen kleinen Eindruck bezüglich meiner Schreibweise. Deshalb soll es das für die Bewerbung auch gewesen sein.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen an alle,
~Tj@rden~


----------



## Malkav85 (4. Mai 2011)

Hallo Redaktion,

ich würde gerne den Shinobi Tower testen. Durch meine langjährige Erfahrung mit Gehäusen, einer entsprechenden Artikulation in Berichten und eine Großzahl an Testobjekten (andere Gaming Tower im Vergleich), sehe ich mich geeignet diesen Test durchzuführen. 
Entsprechendes Equipment für Fotos ist vorhanden. Die Frist wird selbstverständlich eingehalten.
Für den Testeinbau steht mir ein Intel i5 System zur Seite und eine gute Auswahl an WaKü-Komponenten, damit auch dieser Bereich abgedeckt wird. Zudem experimentiere ich gerne und versuche möglichst das Maximum aus jedem Gehäuse heraus zu bekommen, im Bezug auf Kühlung, Platzangebot für Hardware (z.B.: Kabelmanagement, Radiatoren) und Moddingtauglichkeit. 
Also Gegenpart steht mir ein Raidmax Black Storm, AeroCool sixth element, SuperFlower SF2000 und ein Silverstone SUGO 05 zur Verfügung. Aus meinen anderen Testberichten könnte ich jedoch noch Daten herausholen um eine größere Vergleichstabelle zu erstellen.

Wenn Euch meine Bewerbung gefällt, würde ich mich sehr über eine Zusage freuen.

MfG
Marc


----------



## derP4computer (4. Mai 2011)

Hallo,

irgendwie reitzt es mich das Gehäuse mal zwischen die Finger zu bekommen.

Darum bewerbe ich mich hiermit um das Bitfenix Shinobi.
Was da für Arbeit evtl. auf mich zu kommt, kann ich mir zwar noch nicht vorstellen, aber wer nichts wagt der nichts gewinnt.
Von Beruf aus habe ich mit Metall + Blechen zu tun und bilde mir ein, ein qualitativ gutes Gehäuse zu erkennen.
Hardware habe ich genug zum verbauen und Gehäuse zum vergleichen ebenfalls.

Bleibt nur zu hoffen, daß mich ein Losentscheid trifft.

MfG derP4computer


----------



## Punsher (4. Mai 2011)

Sehr geehrte PCGH-Redaktion,

ich möchte mich ebenfalls für einen Test des Bitfenix Shinobi bewerben.
Ich habe gerade das schriftliche Abitur hinter mir und genug Zeit, Hardware zu testen, Berichte schreiben, Photos usw. was dazugehört zu einem ordentlichen Lesertest.

Bei einem Gehäuse sind mir bestimmte Aspekte besonders wichtig wie z.B. die Kühleigenschaften, speziell im Silent-Betrieb. Im Bitfenix Shinobi werde ich ein Sockel1336-System einbauen mit einem auf 4GHz übertaktetem I7-920. Dazu kommen zwei GTX480, jeweils mit einem Triple-Slot Accelero Extreme. Das Gehäuse wird zeigen müssen, ob es mit entsprechenden Lüfter die warme Luft genügend nach Außen befördern kann.
Des weiteren werde ich die Verarbeitung des Gehäuses prüfen. Hier ist mir besonders wichtig, dass alles fest verbunden ist und etwaige Vibrationen kein Klappern verursachen.

Dieses Gehäuse ist für Gamer gedacht und sollte es irgendwelche Eigenschaften geben, die einen Gamer stören könnten, dann werde ich sie garantiert entlarven.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen,
"Punsher"


----------



## Shinchyko (4. Mai 2011)

Meine Bewerbung

Ich würde Testen:

- Allgemeine Verarbeitung
- Wieviel Stauraum (Kühler, Festplatten, Wie sieht es mit der Kabelverlegung aus?, Grafikkarten bis zu welcher Länge?)
- Wie gut ist die Kühlung? (Verschiedene Lüfterpositionen, ist mehr = besser?)
- Vergleich zwischen meinem Antec 1200 und meinem (leider kaputten) 10€ Geheuse
- Wie Schmutzanfällig ist das Geheuse. (Dauerstreßtest)
- Selbstverständlich auch die allgemeinen Daten des Geheuses, Lieferumfang usw.

Ich bin in der Lage das ganze sehr schön im Forum herzurichten und zu präsentieren. Darüber hinnaus wäre auch eine Download-Variante auf PDF-Basis möglich. Ein 1080P / 720P HD Testvideo wäre ebenfalls möglich und würde dies auch gerne machen

Sollte im übrigen Klar sein, das ich auch in der Lage bin, gestochen scharfe Bilder abzuliefern.

Test-PC´s sind:

*Gamer PC:* Phenom 2 X4 945//AMD Radeon 6870//X-FI Titanium//2x 750Gbyte , 1x 2000Gbyte//Gigabyte 870A-UD3//Antec Twelve Hundred//16Gbyte Mushkin 1333MHz 
*Schatz PC:* Core 2Duo E6300@3.1GHz//AMD Radeon 4870@Musashi//Onboardsound//640Gbyte//Gigabyte Mobo//Billig Geheuse//4Gbyte 1066MHz

Darüber hinnaus, kann ich noch weitere Festplatten von meinem Bruder anschließen um zu testen, wie gut die Wärme bei voller Auslastung abtransportiert wird.

Würde mich riesig freuen, wenn ich die Möglichkeit bekommen würde, das Geheuse für euch zu Testen 

Gruß Shin


----------



## SebastianJ (4. Mai 2011)

Liebe PCGH Readaktion,

hiermit möchte ich mich am Lesertest zum Bitfenix Shinobi Gehäuse bewerben.

Dies ist zwar mein erster Beitrag jedoch bin ich ein fleißiger PCGH Leser.
Ich habe bereits schon einmal an einem Lesertest in einem anderem Forum teilgenommen und
habe daher bereits etwas Erfahrung bei Lesertests.

Die Hardware die ich benutzen werde besteht aus:

AMD Athlon 64 X2 5200+
AsRock Mainboard N68C-S UCC
AMD HD 6850
4 GB Arbeitsspeicher
WD 500 GB
Asus Blu-Ray Brenner 



Hier meine von mir aufgestellte Gliederung:

Verpackung
Lieferumfang
Technische Daten
Das Gehäuse im Detail
Äußeres Erscheinungsbild
Inneres Erscheinungsbild
Aufteilung
Verarbeitung Innen
Pro und Contra
Fazit
Zur Zeit verwende ich ein Xigmatek Midgard und werde dieses Gehäuse mit dem Bitfenix Shinobi Gehäuse 
vergleichen, wenn ich ausgewählt werde.
Berichte kann ich sehr gut anfertigen und Fotos kann ich mit meiner Fujifilm FinePix S100FS anfertigen.
Die im Gehäuse entstehen Temperaturen werde ich mit den im Xigamatek Midgard vergleichen und werde sie
mit GPU-Z und CoreTemp auslesen.
Und die Hardware kann ich selbstverständlich selber einbauen.

MFG

Sebastian


----------



## Paret (4. Mai 2011)

Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,                 
mit großem Interesse habe ich in Ihrer Anzeige vom auf http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de gelesen, dass Sie einen  engagierten Tester für das Testen eines Gehäuses suchen.

Meine kompetenzen im Bereich Hardware habe ich in der Freizeit und durch Praktika erlangt. Durch kontinuierliches wechseln meiner Hardware, bin ich stehtig informiert welche Belastungen und Aufgaben aktuelle Hardware erfüllen sollte.

Meine Hardware sieht wie folgt aus:
Antec 1200 und Antec 600 
5x Enermax Apolish Vegas (RED)
Asus P6T Deluxe V2
Intel Core I7-920
Asus Xonar D2
Be quiet 580W CM
Noctua NH-D14
HD5850 PcS+
6GB Kingston Ram

Die Bewertungskriterien für das Gehäuse würde ich wie folgt festlegen:

-Transportsicherheit
-Verwendetes Material
-Benutzerfreundlichkeit im Bezug auf den Einbau der Komponenten
-Kabelverlegung
-Wärmetransport (vorallem im Übertaktbereiche jenseits der 3,9 Ghz luftgekühlt (C0))
-Individualisierung durch Modding (sofern erwünscht)
-Geräuschentwicklung
-Geräumigkeit (z.B für den Noctua NH-D14)
-Staubanfälligkeit

All diese Kriterien werde ich natürlich mit dem Antec 1200 und dem Antec 600 V2 vergleichen.

Digitale Bilder sind in keinster Weise ein Problem sofern ich hier das nötige Equipment für scharfe Bilder habe. Ich würde darüber hinaus auch ein Video-Review bereitstellen.
Des Weiteren finde ich Bitfenix einen sehr interessanten Hersteller welche meine Aufmerksamkeit schon durch das "Colossus" auf sich gezogen hat. Dadurch habe ich ein erhötes Interesse gerade ein Gehäuse von BitFenix zu testen.

Ich hoffe ich konnte euch einen kleinen Einblick geben welche Kriterien mir wichtig sind und würde mich auf eine positive Rückmeldung freuen.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen,

Patrick


----------



## Mr.Ultimo (5. Mai 2011)

Da mir seit geraumer Zeit ein vernüftiges Gehäuse fehlt und ich grade  sehe das ihr anschich genau das Gehäuse zur Verfügung stellt was ich mir  schon immer irgendwie vorgestellt habe,bewerb ich mich mal hiermit um  einen Test.

Das Gehäuse würde bei mir Ausschlieslich mit Luftkühlern getestet werden.
Als HW steht folgendes zur verfügung.
Einmal ein Asrock _H55M_-_GE R2_._0 _.
Da drauf sitzt ein Intel i7 870 S (es) 
Dieser wird aktuell von einem Intel Boxed Kühler der C2Q Serie Gekühlt,  da leider mein Xigmathek Thors Hammer in dem jetzigen Not-Gehäuse keinen  Platz hat.
Das heist leider : Viel Lautstärke und wenig Kühleistung.
Als Festplatten würden einmal eine 2,5 zoll Platte reinkommen mit  Adaptern auf 3,5 Zoll und dann noch eine richtige 3,5 Zoll Platte die  sehr Vibrations stark ist.ein guter Test für die Schwingungs-  übertragungen.
Als Grafikkarte ist eine 460 GTX Hawk da.
Das nächste ist finde ich aber mit der wichtigste Teil
Das Netztteil.
Einmal habe ich ein be Quiet straight Power e8 da mit 480w und Kabel Managment.Das ist soweit ja noch gut Händle bar.
Aber wie schlägt sich das Gehäuse mit einem Non-modularen NT.Kann mann die Kabel gut Verstecken? 
Das und noch viel mehr würd ich in meinem Test berücksichtigen

in dem Sinne viel glück allen Bewerbern 

Alex


----------



## Die Eiche (5. Mai 2011)

Hallo liebes PCGH Team.


 Ich möchte mich hiermit für den Lesertest des Bitfenix-Shinobi-Gehäuse bewerben!


 Was mich hierfür auszeichnet:- Ich besitze sehr viel Erfahrung im Bereich PC Gehäuse und Komponenten.
- Ich im Jahr so etwa 10 -15 Gamer Systeme erstelle und zusammenbaue.
- Das ist natürlich auch mein Testhintergrund.   ​Mit folgenden Schwerpunkten:


Verarbeitung (Scharfe Kanten;     Passgenauigkeit)
Platzangebot
Wie gut lässt es sich reinigen
Verlegungsmöglichkeiten von     Kabeln
 
 Ein Persönliches Anliegen ist auch immer die Optik eines Gehäuses. Das ist aber ein reiner Subjektiver Bewertungs- Punkt.


 Des weiteren sehe ich mich absolut in der Lage einen Detaillierten Testbericht zu verfassen und mit guten Fotos auszustatten, da ich im Besitz einer Canon EOS 350D bin!

 Ich hoffe das meine Bewerbung einen positiven Eindruck macht und ich testen darf!

 In Positiver Erwartung.

 Mit freundlichen Grüßen
 Die Eiche


----------



## luric (5. Mai 2011)

Gutan Tag miteinander,

rein zufällig  warten neue PC-Komponenten auf den Einbau, um mein derzeitiges, betagtes System (Sockel 939) abzulösen. Einzig mein geliebtes Gehäuse (Thermalrock Ocean Dome) sollte mich weiter begleiten, denn es hat Platz für alle Komponenten ... dachte ich. Doch schon beim CPU-Kühler ist es statt des Noctua NH D14 nun ein NH C14 geworden. weil das T.O.D. nicht breit genug ist.
Also kommt der Test gerade richtig ... so ich denn zu den Auserwählten gehören sollte.
Verbaut werden :


ASROCK P67 Extreme4
i5 2500K
Noctua NH C14
AMD HD 6950 2GB (HIS)
Super Flower Golden Green 700W
SSD 60 GiB
2 x HDD 3,5", evtl. auch mehr
BR-Brenner Sony, evtl. zusätzlicher DVD-Brenner
TV-Karte
div. RAM DDR3

Bei dem BitFenix-Tower reizen bzw. interessieren mich vor allem


die mögliche saubere Kabelverlegung,
die größeren und hoffentlich geräuschärmeren Lüfter,
das unten liegende Netzteil,
schraubenlose Montage der Laufwerke,
die Alltagshandhabung (Zugänglichkeit der Komponenten, Staubempfindlichkeit etc.)
Haptik
Geräuschlevel
So, und nun schnell her mit dem Teil 

Es grüßt - luric -


----------



## N3ks3s (5. Mai 2011)

Hallo liebe Redaktion!

Ich denke, dass ich als Lesertester geeignet bin, weil sich der Gehäusepreis doch
sehr stark von meinem CM Storm Sentinel Advance (AMD Dragon Edition) abhebt
und man dann einen schönen vergleich dieser zwei Gehäuse haben wird.

Desweiteren wird sich durch meinen Südlichen Wohnort auch zeigen wie das Gehäuse
mit etwas höheren Raumtemperaturen als in Deutschland arbeitet. Hier auf Mallorca
ist gute Kühlung noch ein gutes Stück schwerer zu erreichen als im schönen Deutschland.

Testen werde ich es mit meinem aktuellen System, bestehend aus:



CM Storm Sentinel Advance AMD Dragon Edition (Windowed Case, 200mm Front & Decken lüfter, 140mm Hecklüfter)
ASRock ALiveNF6G-GLAN µATX Board mit NForce 430 Chipsatz
AMD Phenom X3 8750 @2812MHz bei 1,25V Spannung gekühlt durch Thors Hammer von Zigmatek. (Passiv & mit einem Lüfter)
4x Kingston KVR800D2N6/1G á 1024MB
Sapphire Radeon HD 4890 VaporX 2GB Edition @915 MHz Chiptakt & 1GHz Speichertakt
Nox Apex Series 700W Netzteil. (Modular)

(Es besteht die Chance, dass ich bis eintreffen des Gehäuses auch schon meinen Phenom II 955 BE besitze. Mit dem werde 
ich die Tests nochmal wiederholen und die doppelten Ergebnisse als Vergleich aufstellen.)

Testen werde ich im speziellen die Hitzeentwicklung beim Gamingbetrieb (Nachmittags um 4 wirds hier echt warm),
wie gut es mit einem Passiven Towerkühler auf der CPU harmoniert, wie gut sich die Kabel verlegen lassen um einen
schönen Einblick ins Gehäuse zu haben.

Eine Digital Kamera ist natürlich auch vorhanden, 10 Megapixel sind zwar nicht die Welt, sollten aber
für schöne Fotos ausreichen. Für die Beleuchtung ist auch gesorgt.

Ich würde mich freuen für euch testen zu dürfen,

Sonnige Grüße: N3ks3s


----------



## Menthe (6. Mai 2011)

Hallo PCGH Redaktion,

ich bewerbe mich für den Lesertest des Bitfenix Shinobi Gehäuses.
Die Bedingungen sind allesamt kein Problem.

Mein derzeitiges System besteht aus:

_Core 2 Quad Q6600 @ 2,4GHz
HD6950 DCII
4GB RAM
Asus P5Q
1x 320GB Festplatte
1x 1TB Festplatte_

Für den Vergleich nehme ich mein derzeitiges Lancool K62. 
Bei dem Test werde ich hauptsächlich auf Kabelmanagment, Besonderheiten, Temperaturen und Verarbeitung achten.
Kamera ist auch vorhanden (iPhone, Digicam oder DSLR ). 

Ich würde mich über eine positive Rückmeldung freuen 

MfG,
Equitas


----------



## ShadowAMD (6. Mai 2011)

Hallo ihr, 

Ist es zufall oder so schicksal ?? 
Ich weiß es nicht, ich habe mir ende letzten Jahres einen neuen Pc zugelegt und müsste fürs erste auf ein extrem altes Gehäuse ausweichen wo nicht mal einen ordentlichen Air-Flow hat... und hinzu kommt das es aussieht wie ein Mülleimer  

Deswegen steht bei mir ein Gehäusekauf an, ich dachte ich nehmen mir von Xigmatek das Midgard, jedoch ist das schon seit längerem ausverkauft also habe ich mich erneut umgeshen und mir ist das Bitfenix Shinobi ins Auge gefallen.

Das verrückte an der Geschichte ist, jetzt gibt es hier ein Lesertest genau über dieses Gehäuse 

Also gut bewerbe ich mich, mehr als Nein sagen können Sie nicht...

Ich arbeite gerne am Pc und hab mir auch mein neuen Pc selber zusammengestellt. 

Ich Fotographiere gerne und schreibe auch gerne über Hardware Berichte. 

Mein Sysprofiel spricht für sich, wobei ich gerde dabei bin ein neues zu entwerfen da ich ja ein neuen PC habe. 
Das schöne ist, dass es das Shinboi mit Seitenfenster ist, also genau das was ich wollte, ich find es toll wenn der Pc nicht nur zum Spielen und Arbeiten genutzt wird sondern auch zum Modden. 

Wichtig beim Gehäuse ist auch das es verschiedene Kriterien erfüllt, wie Kabelmanagment, Air-Flow, bereit mal auf eine Lan-Party zu gehen ohne dabei auseinander zufallen und keine Angst hat im Rampenlicht zu stehen weil es so geil aussieht... 

Jetzt hab ich schon wieder viel zu viel geschrieben. Viel Spaß beim lesen und entscheiden 

Grüßle ShadowAMD

P.S. Das ist übrigends mein altes Profiel:
ShadowAMD


----------



## ThePlayer (6. Mai 2011)

Sehr geehrtes PCGH-Team,

melde mich auch einfach mal an.

Mich würden zwei Schwerpunkte interessieren:

-passt der recht hohe Mugen 2 ohne Umbau in das Gehäuse, was beim Antec 900 nicht der Fall ist und beim Coolermaster Elite passt er erst garnicht
-ist die Verarbeitung wirklich so schlecht wie oft beschrieben

Die Basis:

-eine CPU mit über 100TDP dürfte die Temperaturen steigen lassen und etwas über den Airflow sagen
-ein ATX-Board zeigt die Platzverhältnisse
-das BeQuiet mit seinen dicken modularen Kabeln dürfte die Platzverhältnisse klar machen
-eine hochwertige Canon ist für Bilder zuständig

Gruß von meiner Seite und würde mich über eine Antwort freuen.


----------



## pcfreak26 (6. Mai 2011)

Ich würde gerne das Gehäuse testen:

Ich könnte das Gehäuse mit folgenden Systemen testen und es mit Vollbestückung ausprobieren.

Testsystem 1:

AMD Phenom II X4 955BE @Stock
Asrock A785GXH/128M (AM2+)
4GB DDR2-800 (4x 1GB Corsair XMS2)
AMD 5770 1024Mb @Stock
HDD/SSD: 1x 160GB 2,5" H-HDD Samsung, 1x 320GB Wd Caviar Blue, 1x 320GB Samsung HDD, 1x OCZ Core V2 32GB
CD/DVD: 1x LG DVD-Rom, 1x Teac 532EA
NT: Tagan Piperock 500W

Testsystem 2:

Amd Athlon 64 3500+ (Venice) @Stock
Asrock AliveSata2-Glan (Via KT 890)
1GB Corsair DDR2-667
Mass Storage Controller: HP Netraid SCSI Card, CMD 680a IDE Raid Controller
HDD/Raid:
Boot 147GB Maxtor U320 SCA HDD
Verbund 1: Raid 0 aus 2x 200GB Samsung SATA2 HDD (auf Sata 1 gedrosselt)
Verbund 2: Raid 0 aus 2x 200GB WD IDE HDD
Verbund 3: Raid 0 aus 2x 500GB WD SATA2 HDD

Beide sind in Big-Towern der älteren Generation verbaut, wobei das Gehäuse von System 1 gemoddet ist.

Bei mir zählen Qualität, Verarbeitung und Ich hab eine klare Vorstellung davon wie Ich meine Systeme aufbaue. 
Der Test wird umfassend und natürlich mit einer schönen Bilderstrecke versehen werden.

Edit: Ich habe noch die Kühler vergessen, das wären einmal der Big Shuriken von Scyte mit Originallüfter und ein Arctic Kühler (Bezeichnung folgt später). Für diesen Test würde Ich mir dann noch einen Mugen 2 oder einen ähnlichen Kühler besorgen.

Edit 2:Arctic Alpine 64, habe noch die möglichkeit die Boxed kühler von einem Phenom 9650 und einem Phenom 1055T zu testen. Diverse Lüfter zum Testen sind ebenfalls vorhanden!

Edit 3: Da manche sich so schön präsentieren, Versuche Ich noch mal nachzulegen. Seit 4 Jahren bin Ich selbständig als Pc-Service Techniker tätig, wobei Ich schon vorher bei anderen Entgeldlos tätig war. ich rüste Computer auf, warte sie und Versuche auch bei defekten und Fehlern schnellstmöglich Hilfe zu bieten. Daher hab ich diverse Erfahrung mit dem Einbau und Anordnung von Pc-Hardware und dessen Konfiguration. Seit einem halben Jahr bin Ich als Sytem-Admin fest angestellt für einen Failover-Cluster aus 2 Servern, die Ich auch zusammengestellt, aufgebaut und Installiert habe.

mfg Thomas


----------



## Midsna (7. Mai 2011)

Liebe PCGH - Redaktion,

auch ich möchte mich für den Lesertest des Bitfenix Shinobi bewerben.
Bis jetzt habe ich so etwas noch nie gemacht aber irgendawann ist ja immer das erste Mal.

Da ich seit mehr als 10 Jahren meine Rechner selbst Zusammenstelle und  die Komponenten dann verbaue, bringe ich alle von euch geforderten  Kriterien mit um euch einen Ordentlichen Lesertest abzuliefern.

Meine Testsysteme:

1. System

Mainbord:    P5ND - SLI
CPU:            Core2Quad Q8300
CPU Kühler:  Boxed Kühler
Arbeitssp.:   8GB G Skill
Festplatte:  Samsung HD103SJ
                  Samsung SP2504C
Grafikkarte: Nvidia GTX 260
Netzteil:      500 Watt Straight Power Be quit

Verbaut ist das ganze in einem Big Tower


2. System

Mainboard:  MSI Media Live MS 7329 Micro ATX
CPU:           AMD Athlon Dual Core BE 2400 2,3 Ghz
CPU Kühler: SilentFlux
Arbeitssp.:  2 GB
Festplatte: 160 GB Western Digital AVJS
Netzteil:     420 Watt

Verbaut ist das ganze in einem Media Center von MSI wodurch noch eine TV Karte hinzukommt.

Ich bin sehr gespannt auf den Platz den das Gehäuse bietet da ich durch  meine GTX 260 von einen Midi auf einen Big Tower umstellen mußte.
Ich würde auf die verschiedensten Kriterien wie Verpackung, Lieferumfang, Einbaukomfort, wärme Entwicklung usw. eingehen.
Auch die von euch geforderten Bilder stellen kein Problem dar.


Ich würde mich über eine positive Entscheidung eurer seits sehr freuen


----------



## Ossiracer (7. Mai 2011)

Ist dann hinfällig denke ich? Gibt ja schon einen Test


----------



## hirschi-94 (8. Mai 2011)

Sehr geehrtes PCGH Team,

ich hätte große Lust die Möglichkeit zu nutzen, um einen ausführlichen Lesertest zu schreiben. 
Sicherlich stellt ihr euch die Frage, warum genau ich. 
Da ich mich schon mehrere Jahre mit der Hardware von PCs beschäftige, bin ich der Meinung, dass ich gut für solch einen Test geeignet bin. 
Natürlich bin ich auch der deutschen Sprache gewachsen, um den Test ordentlich zu formulieren und die Feststellungen gut verständlich an den Leser zu übertragen. 

Natürlich habe ich mir auch einige Punkte ausgedacht, die ich unbedingt abarbeiten möchte.

Inhaltsverzeichnis: 



*Verpackung*


- Sicherung des Artikels

- Gestaltung

- Qualität​


*Lieferumfang*


- Auflistung des Lieferumfangs​
- Erklärung der Funktion mitgelieferter Features​


*Das Gehäuse im Detail*


- Auflistung der technischen Daten von Bitfenix für das Gehäuse "Shinobi"​


Äußeres Auftreten 


- Das Design im Detail

- Verwendete Materialien

- Verarbeitung

- Spaltmaße

- Farbe bzw. Lackwahl​


Inneres Auftreten


- Verarbeitung

- Besondere Eigenschaften
_- z.B. das werkzeuglose Montieren einer Festplatte_​
- Vorinstallierte Komponenten aufzählen​_- Einschätzung der Qualität dieser_​
- Kabelmanagement - ist es gut durchdacht?​


Das Kühlkonzept 


- Verlauf des Airflows mit den vormontierten Lüftern

- Ausreizen des Kühlkonzepts mit zusätzlichen Lüftern - große Temperaturunterschiede?

- Wie sollte ich einen (Turm-) Kühler ausrichten, um best mögliche Temperaturen zu erhalten? ​


*Zielgruppe des Gehäuses *


*Pro und Contra Liste*


*Persönliches Fazit*



Testsystem: 


Spoiler



CPU: E6300 @ 3,5GHz @ 1,5V

Kühler: CM Hyper TX3

Grafikkarte: HD 5450 (passiv gekühlt)

HDD: 3,5" Excelstore (relativ hitzig) 

Board: Biostar G31-M7 TE

Netzteil: BeQuiet Pure 430W



Um das Vertrauen zu erhöhen, können sie einen Test von einem Netzteil und einen Test von einem Headset betrachten. 

Natürlich werde ich auch für gute Fotos sorgen, dabei steht mir eine Canon G9 zur Verfügung. (Im Anhang befindet sich ein Foto, das die Qualität meiner Bilder repräsentiert.)

In diesem Sinne hoffe ich auf eine sehr gute Zusammenarbeit mit Ihnen, und würde mich wahnsinnig freuen einen Test schreiben zu dürfen. 


Gruß,
hirschi


----------



## A.O.Bolaji (10. Mai 2011)

Sehr geehrtes PCGH Team,

ich und ein Freund hätten großes Ineresse daran, die Möglichkeit zu nutzen, um einen ausführlichen Lesertest zu schreiben. 
Ich beschreibe mal kurz, warum genau WIR dafür geiegnet sind. 
Wir beschäftigen uns schon lange mit der Hard sowie Software von PC's.
Zudem haben in unserer Schule bei einem Server System mitwirken könnnen, was das Einrichten und einbauen angeht. 


Das, was wir von dem Gehäuse als Bericht schreiben wollen, Listen wir einmal kurz auf.

Inhaltsverzeichnis: 

*Als erstes haben wir uns erstmal vorgenommen, ein umfangreiches Video ( ein sogenanntes Unboxing), mit der *
*Fujifilm Finepix S1800, womit wir auch die Bilder machen, aufnehmen.
*

*Die Qualität der Verpackung, sowie des Aufdruckes.*


*Eine komplette Auflistung, des Lieferumfangs.*

*
Das Design des Gehäuses

Vorteile und Nachteile des Produktes.
* 
*Die verarbeitung des Produktes, die Festigkeit des Produktes, als auch die Wahl bei dem Aussehen.
* 


*Wir werden uns noch einen kompletten Text ausdenken, womit wir die richtige Zielgruppe des Gehäuses mit ansprechen wollen.*




*Und zum Schluss kommt noch unser persöhnliches Fazit*


System: 

CPU: Intel Core i5 750

Kühler: Intel Boxed Lüfter

Grafikkarte: HD 5870


Anbei sende ich nochmal den Link unseres (sysProfile: Dein SystemProfil online !) Profiles.

sysProfile: ID: 151437 - avN1337


Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Kenneth Banko und Adrian Bolaji


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (18. Mai 2011)

Der Lesertester steht fest: Gaming-Gehäuse Bitfenix Shinobi kostenlos testen - Update: Der Lesertester steht fest - gehäuse, lesertest, bitfenix


----------

